
Open News Digest - ikariot
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vmanamino.github.io&#x2F;open-news-digest<p>I created this app using NYTimes API and the Guardian API. Select a calendar day and then search for news published that day. Still some design problems.  For example, the calendar shows days in the future for which there is no news content.<p>But I got the email service to work, so when you click on an article, you can enter an address and send the article info, including link.<p>Appreciate some feedback.
======
sillysaurus3
I like it. Some feedback in no particular order:

\- Initially, I wasn't sure how to use the app. Perhaps the main page should
be the current day?

\- It might be better for the links to go to the actual article, rather than
open a popup window containing a link to the article. I like to open links in
new tabs, but the current design makes this difficult.

\- Pagination would be nice. 20 results are sometimes too few, but I'm
admittedly a power user.

\- I'd personally love a site that shows a filterable list of all available
news articles. One of the options would be to filter them by date, or to
filter by term. It's probably a bit heavy handed for the interaction to be a
clickable calendar.

\- On the other hand, a clickable calendar is a neat way to present news
articles. E.g. you could fill each day with a bubble containing most
interesting trending news.

By the way, you may want to resubmit this as "Show HN: Open News Digest" with
no text. HN penalizes text-based posts (like this one) to discourage people
using it as a blog, so you're more likely to get upvotes and visitors with the
other format. Best of luck!

~~~
ikariot
sillysaurus3,

Thanks for the comments and advice. I like the idea of the landing page being
the current day. However, I want to use the pop up to give the option of
emailing the article and to give a bit of info about the article before going
to the content.

I certainly want to incorporate filters.

Thanks again

------
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized so you should repost this using your link,
add "Show HN" to the title, and then post the above text as a first comment in
the thread. Good luck!

